# Canadians Please Help Me Find a Toy Poodle!



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been researching for a toy poodle breeder in Vancouver but it doesn't seem like there are any that specialize in this.

So i expanded my reseArch nation wide to include entire Canada hoping to take a Risk and buy online but am struggling and losing hope. I found breeder directories that provide a list of toy poodle breeders but when I go to their websites, most talk about breeding standards and miniatures. Some have no puppies and some don't state availability. 

Can anyone please recommend me some good toy poodle breeders pleeeease?

What if I buy from the states? Would importing a puppy be hassle?

Thanks!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

These people are based in Alberta but travel the continent regularly. So they're easier to contact than u would think. 

Beautiful Silvers! 

Show Poodles - Canada, United States, Mexico | Keja Kennels


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I dont't think you should brother buying online. That is huge risk only if you get personal reference from poodle people. I have been reading RIPOFF REPORT & the number of people that are screwed are amazing. A good dog breeder should post the breed standard, they should post photos of their sires & dams, should post their health screening results , pedigree info. And personally shouldn't have loss of puppies to sell. You should be on a waiting list from a good breeder. The person I got my Toy Poodle from maybe breeds 1x a year. So if I want another Poodle from her I would have to wait a whole year, well worth the time though.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Arghh!! My stupid spell checker. Should read "bother" not brother & "lots" not loss.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Keja has beautiful silver and red toys. And then there's Kisbur. Don't forget to check out Adanac too. All of them are in Canada.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Try Cathy Siverns, She has some lovely toy babies about 2 weeks old. They may be gone already, but it doesn't hurt to give her a call . Cavari is her kennel name.

Paragon


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

If the websites you're looking at don't list puppies currently for sale don't let that be the reason you don't contact the breeder!! Lots of breeders don't keep the websites that up to date, my breeder didn't announce she was breeding until after the litter was born. These are busy people!

Being on a wait list is a good thing, it means your breeder is in high demand but not cranking out puppies to meet that demand. I was wait listed for over a year. I spent that time fostering dogs for a local rescue group.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cathy's kennel is Cavri Poodles.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Paragon said:


> Try Cathy Siverns, She has some lovely toy babies about 2 weeks old. They may be gone already, but it doesn't hurt to give her a call . Cavari is her kennel name.
> 
> Paragon


Cathy's FB page is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cavri-Toy-Poodles/273780323645

Very nice puppies!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Cherie, 

Migrane talking... I knew what I meant. Cathy is a great gal.

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feel better Carol!

Cathy is a special woman...kind, helpful, generous...she would be an incredible breeder to work with. And she has the Big Bang babies...Leonard and Penny...who are just about the cutest things I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I think I'm going to contact all of them and see what they can offer. 

After doing plenty of research, I find that Canada has a VERY small number of breeders compared to USA.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well our population isn't near as big as theirs so it's not a surprise that we have less breeders, we have less of everything!


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

KristaLynn said:


> Well our population isn't near as big as theirs so it's not a surprise that we have less breeders, we have less of everything!


That is absolutely true. You cross the border and there are 10x more choices of everything and at a lower price.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

There are also 10x the chance you would bump into a BYB or puppy mill. I found it more difficult to weed out the bad ones here in the states because they are everywhere


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> There are also 10x the chance you would bump into a BYB or puppy mill. I found it more difficult to weed out the bad ones here in the states because they are everywhere


True too. As long as there is a large market and demand, there will be puppy mills popping up. Dog lovers find ways to counter their efforts but they eventually find clever ways to sneak back into the market as long as there is money to be made.. =(


----------

